# Dump Trailer Chip Boxfront



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

I know this is not a picture thread but I figured it would be the best place to find a picture.

Does anyone have a picture of a dump trailer turned into a chip/leaf box? I have a dump trailer and was thinking of buying a leaf vacuum. But it's not turned into a chip box. If anyone can post a picture of what there's looks like. My plan is to mount the leaf vacuum in the back of my pickup and have it blow thru the front of the dunp trailer. Any sugesstions would help.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Most trailers have post inserts for 2x4's so use those to make a high box, and frame a roof or just use a tarp to cut down on weight. I'd mount the vac on the trailer tongue or on the plywood front of your leaf box. I'd probably also do hinged doors off the sides as opposed to off the top.


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

*My dump trailer is set up just like yardmedic mentions.*

Use plywood for sides and use caulk to seal any leaks of air. Mesh tarp on top with vac mounted on trailer tongue and hinged door in back for dumping.. Really pretty simple to set up.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I don't mhave any pics, but I did a dump traile one. I made a angle iron frame and the used plywood. That way the guy could unbolt the pieces and lay them flat against a wall. I do the same with my box that is in my dump body. I also like to do barn doors and use latches on the bottom along with a 2x4 across the middle to hold it closed. I did the box off the front but then we moved it to the back because of tongue weight. I had to make a bracket for it and a stand so he could remove it to go dump.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I just got a new dump trailer and will be picking up my new 18hp Billy Goat leaf loader within the next week or two, once i get it mounted up the way i want it i'll post up some pics for ya


----------



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for the feedback guys. MCW that would be great to see some pics of your set up.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Shoot me an email too at [email protected] that way if this thread dissappears i'll have that reminder to at least email you the pics....chances are they will be posted in their own thread though!  Just want to be sure that you get the pics for sure!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to see what you build also MCW. PLease keep us updated.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I just saw a pic of one on lawnsite this morning. Look there-I think its for sale.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

here is mine, we can fit 20+ cu yds of leaves in there. roughly 25-30 5-10k sq ft lawns. Before the leafe loader we could fit maybe 10 lawns worth of leaves inthere.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice looking set up Executive, just how I would want it too.


----------



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

Executive, nice one. What model leaf vacuum do you have? HP/Brand? Thanks for the picture, looks great.


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

Executive, very nice setup, I tried that one year without a door on the back and just the mesh tarp. Doesn't the tarp rip fairly easily with everything hitting it. I went back to having a hinged door because of that. I wonder if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks guys,
The leaf loader is a Trac-Vac with i believe the 16 hp briggs vangaurd
10" intake hose and i think its a 8" discharge chute
We havent had any problems with the mesh tarp thats on there, it holds everything back from chunks of sticks, rocks, and leaves with out any problems.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ExecutiveLawns;579750 said:


> Thanks guys,
> The leaf loader is a Trac-Vac with i believe the 16 hp briggs vangaurd
> 10" intake hose and i think its a 8" discharge chute
> We havent had any problems with the mesh tarp thats on there, it holds everything back from chunks of sticks, rocks, and leaves with out any problems.


That makes me feel a lot better about buying the 18 hp billy goat seeing that your 16 horse model works out well....could you potentially show some pics of how you mounted the vac to the front of the trailer...i was thinking of doing something very similar.

thanks,
-mike-


----------

